# It feels good to make a difference!



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

So I went to a pet store yesterday and saw that they had a hedgehog there. Obviously I wanted to buy him, he was gorgeous! He had such light quills and a dark mask. Anyways, I can't afford to get another hedgie and obviously can't buy every animal I feel sorry for, but the poor little guy had nothing in his cubicle but a huge igloo, a food dish and a water bottle. The employee there had no idea how to even pick up the hedgehog, so I asked if he could open the glass so I could at least take him out for a little while because he probably doesn't get out much. The employee had no idea if they had a little boy or girl, or even the cost of the hedgehog. 

So anyways, I took him out and it took at least 10 mins for him to even uncurl  . Once he was out, he was a little nippy and kept biting my fingers (i just had a sushi lunch so maybe it tasted good or he has temperament issues which is probably why no one bought him yet). I then informed the employee that their little hedgie is in fact a boy and asked to speak to the manager. 
Better yet, I got to speak to the owner of the store. I told her that hedgehogs absolutely need a wheel (especially since the little guy was overweight) and showed her how to handle him and also explained that water bottles aren't good for their tongues and isn't a natural drinking position. She said she had no idea that hedgehogs wheeled at night and seemed very willing to meet the hedgehog's needs. I will be going back there soon to see if she has met the hedgehog's needs.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

That is really awesome of you, it's good that even though you couldn't provide him a better home, at least you taught them how to make him more comfortable there. Not only that, but now they can tell who ever does buy him how to give him those same creature comforts. Well done!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sunflowerseeds said:


> That is really awesome of you, it's good that even though you couldn't provide him a better home, at least you taught them how to make him more comfortable there. Not only that, but now they can tell who ever does buy him how to give him those same creature comforts. Well done!


I agree  a job well done!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He'll be much happier now than he was before. The little things mean a lot.


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

PJM said:


> He'll be much happier now than he was before. The little things mean a lot.


I hope so! I wanted to get him so bad  lol


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Good for you!  There are several pet stores near me that have their hedgies in awful conditions :evil: wish I could save them all. I've tried talking to some of them, but they insist they're doing nothing wrong and are taking care of them properly :roll: sigh


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I hate to say this but usually a hedgehog in a pet store is better off without a wheel. Think of poopy feet with a wheel and a hedgie needing a foot bath daily or every few days. This means a wet hedgie being put back into a cage and a high risk of catching a chill. If hedgie doesn't get frequent baths then his feet are likely to get sore. 

Sometimes it is best to inform them that hedgies need a wheel at their new home and what type to buy, but it's not always good to push for a wheel in the store.


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

too bad there is never really any winning in the situation unless you can afford to buy them


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

habs_chick said:


> too bad there is never really any winning in the situation unless you can afford to buy them


There is no winning regardless because if we buy one to get it out of there, they just replace it with another.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

It's good you got to help a little =)

Today I went to a pet store with some hedgehogs (the mom had babys) and she had a wheel. But it was only like 6in big I informed them that they need a bigger wheel and such.
I'm hoping to get a job there and slowly make there time at the pet store better getting them a bigger wheel and no bottel and stuff. Maybe even hold them so they are at least socialized so they get homes.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

I find in some of the petstores that they don't teach their staff much more that about cats and dogs. I have seen staff pick up hedgehogs with gardening gloves and the hedgehog willl not come out from being in a ball. I wonder sometimes if staffs aren't educated about small animals because they aren't big money makers, plus supplies aren't either usually compared to dogs and cats? I may sound a little cynical, but to my thinking, If I had a store, each staff would have knowledge inside and out of every animal there. I don't think I have gone into a store yet where they can answer questions about hedgehogs


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Heavenly Hedgehogs said:


> I find in some of the petstores that they don't teach their staff much more that about cats and dogs. I have seen staff pick up hedgehogs with gardening gloves and the hedgehog willl not come out from being in a ball. I wonder sometimes if staffs aren't educated about small animals because they aren't big money makers, plus supplies aren't either usually compared to dogs and cats? I may sound a little cynical, but to my thinking, If I had a store, each staff would have knowledge inside and out of every animal there. I don't think I have gone into a store yet where they can answer questions about hedgehogs


Yeah I agree. They need to hire people that love animals and know a good amount about them. At least give them an information sheet on each animal to study. Something.
I know when I was there someone was trying to buy a hamster. I helped them more then the employee. The employee tried to sell them some small cage and wheel mean while the hamster was huge and would get stuck in the tubes and would hurt it's back on the wheel.
Luckly I convinced them to buy a dif cage but they still bought the small wheel. :/


----------

